# 375 jdj



## sageman (Sep 28, 2004)

im 14 ive got a contender im looking at a 375 jdj barrel anyone my age ever shot one?


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*T/C also offers the 375 JDJ chambering in their factory barrels for the Contender rifle and pistol! *

*Links below are factory barrels for sale or stories about the 375 JDJ! *
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/954689 
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/770643 
http://www.gunsandammomag.com/long_guns ... er_062404/ 
http://sskindustries.com/contender.htm 
*Reloading data! *
http://www.hodgdon.com/data/pistol/375jdj.php 
http://www.accuratepowder.com/loaddata_ ... 375cal.htm


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I haven't. I'm only responding because I also just picked up a T/C with a 338-06 JDJ barrel. I would recommend extreme caution, especially if your wrists are not particularly substantial. Give yourself room to give with the recoil, don't try to hold the gun so it won't move, you won't be able to. And make sure you don't end up with hammer/forehead syndrome. Other than that, have fun.  Have you shot any big bores? When I was young a friend of mine bought one of the Ruger Super Blackhawks in 44 Magnum (Man, That dates me.) and brought it out to my house to shoot it (I lived on a farm, then). It was pretty comical with him wanting to shoot it but afraid to be the first. By the time he finally got around to shooting it, it was full dark (he didn't care if he hit anything, just wanted to shoot it). Flame came out of the muzzle for 2 feet and we were deaf for about 2 minutes (nobody thought of hearing protection). But we lived through it and enjoyed the heck out of it. You will too.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I shot a ND moose north of Starkweather a few years ago with a 375 JDJ. I am a 5' 11", 275 pound guy and it wasn't pleasant sighting it in. It is an awesome caliber. The other thing to consider is ammo you cannot buy factory ammo to my knowledge. If you reload you have to form your brass. I don't think it is a prime choice for a novice or younger person. With that said there are lots of teens that can teach me a few things about reloading and wildcatting. Let us know what you choose.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Swift, I don't know the sources, yet. but Hornady is now loading 375 JDJ. One hint I have recently learned, to my chagrine. If you are forming brass with a steep shoulder, like the JDJ's, use something with a shallower angle to start the process. I ruined a bunch of 35 whelen brass trying to start it into 338-06 JDJ. Then started the taper with a 30-06 die (just a curl at the lip) and they fed just fine. No more ruined brass. You guys with lots of experience already knew that, but I just thought I'd pass on what I just learned. By the way, anybody need some brass to cut down?


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*The .375 JDJ is made by simply running a .444 Marlin case through the .375 JDJ full length sizing die, the .375 JDJ is exceptionally easy to make.* It headspaces on the shoulder but will headspace off the rim, too. Full charge loads are loaded the first time around. No fire forming is necessary. Firing a full charge load in unfired brass is comparable to firing factory ammunition in anything.


----------

